# Wife bought a pair of Felco #2 Pruners, are they worth it?



## Grateful11 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was messing around in a outdoor power equipment shop today and my wife lays a pair of $40 pruners on the counter and I'm like what the. She's pretty tight about things such as that, hopefully she's found her a pair she really likes because I'd hate to say how many elcheapo's she's bought. She has a lot of roses and other plants, she has a green thumb I say. They're still Swiss made the guy said.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 29, 2011)

40 bucks is a bit steep, but they make good stuff that will last for decades with a drop of oil now and then.

Got half a dozen Felco's mixed in with the old corona's, and they hold up to abuse and rust about the same.

If the Dealer stands behind them, it will be the last Pruner your wife will buy...unless she loses 'em.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Grateful11 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well if they get lost she'll blame me. I thought it was high too but when I got home I Googled them and the cheapest I could find them was $42.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 1, 2011)

Just bought 5 pair at $47 each! They hold up way better than the coronas, just threw another pair of them away. They suck! I wish I would have remembered how bad before I bought the last ones.


----------



## jamied (Jul 3, 2011)

Tried several others over the years, Then I got a Felco. I'm really happy with it, it is far superior to other brands. Does fine work like a snip on a tiny bonsai or new soft growth up to pretty thick branches. Others would cut thick stuff but would just squish and not cut small branches or new soft growth.

Jamie


----------



## 046 (Jul 3, 2011)

felco is the best!


----------



## Suhan Dane (Oct 26, 2015)

Felcos are excellent, I use them for everything from budwood to pruning ( if it fits in the jaw they will cut it if you've got the wrist strength ).


----------



## newforest (Nov 26, 2015)

If you hire a teen or 20something though, buy two of a Corona or ChinaCo of your choice and give them the 2nd one when they lose the first one. Buy Felco for yourself. The best.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 29, 2015)

Now if I can just keep my darling wife & kids from using my Felco shears when cutting weeds/sapling roots/rocks/dirt....


----------



## Ferguson system (Nov 29, 2015)

I can just chime in on what the others have said. Felco is the best of the best. 
I prune hundreds of trees each year and Felco is one of few brands that holds up long term.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 29, 2015)

Left Coast Supplies sells repair/replacement parts for Felco, in case your pruner gets tired or broken.


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been using my pair of 11's for ten years and it's about time for a new blade but other than that they work like new. Top quality pruners, get the leather belt carrier for them too


----------



## 046 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## c5rulz (May 2, 2016)

Felco #2 is Da Bomb! Great product.


----------



## Red Elm (May 2, 2016)

My Felcos are 30+ years old. Other than a drop of oil now and then and one blade change they are good as new.


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Jun 1, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> I was messing around in a outdoor power equipment shop today and my wife lays a pair of $40 pruners on the counter and I'm like what the. She's pretty tight about things such as that, hopefully she's found her a pair she really likes because I'd hate to say how many elcheapo's she's bought. She has a lot of roses and other plants, she has a green thumb I say. They're still Swiss made the guy said.




Like all things a light coat of mineral oil goes a long way.... I use fluid film...its a spray wax...the best sh*t on earth for preventing rust...good on old dry wood tool handles while hitting head too. The blades are replaceable...I've had mine for 25 years and they work several days a week.... Use a light stone or ceramic bar to just drag the blade edge to sharpen a few light swipes with oil.... That helps with ling blade life.... The quick swipes with a flat file is quick but the jagged egde dukes quicky....your end up wasting metat. On the bright side...in five years your new blade is like 10 bucks.... So you go ya almost new...the spring needs a heavy coat of that wax or like a gear lube. I leave mine blades down in a rocks glass of mineral oil once a month for a day or two.... Get the good $10 dollar leather holster and oil it up real good with mineral oil too....helps chase away rust...makes them harder to lose.... And has clip or belt loop! Congratulations on your professional tool purchase....they'll last a lifetime!


----------

